# Spanien, Costa Brava



## jenskanne (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
fahre im Sommer nach Plaja de Pals.
Es gibt ein paar Seen weiter im Ladesineren (Lago de Banyoles,  
Embalse de Susqueda).
Kennt ihr sie? Kennt einer andere Gewässer in der nähe?
Dank im voraus.
Mfg Jens


----------



## mipo (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Brava*



jenskanne schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> fahre im Sommer nach Plaja de Pals.
> Es gibt ein paar Seen weiter im Ladesineren (Lago de Banyoles,
> Embalse de Susqueda).
> ...


 
Wenn du ein paar Kilometer fährst bist am Ebro.


----------



## Peter70 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Brava*

Hi
Auf was soll es den gehen? Fahre auch jedes Jahr in die Richtung und Angel am El Ter. Ist ein Fluss bei Toroella  de Montgri. Mit Watwürmer oder Brot klappt es ganz gut auf Meeräsche.
Gruss Peter


----------



## mlkzander (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Brava*

ihr fahrt da runter und macht keinen waller tagestrip an den ebro?

würde ich doch glatt zu nem camp gehen 2 leihruten und evtl. boot mieten
und mal nen schönen tag verbringen


----------



## Peter70 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Brava*

sind aber noch rund 300Km zum Ebro
Gruss Peter


----------



## jenskanne (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Brava*

hallo,
das mit den 300 km ist ja auch das was mich stört. 
@peter 70: Was kann man denn da so fangen? Wie siehts mit lizenzen aus? und gibt es weiter innerhalb nicht auch Sü?wasserfische? Wann fährst du und wohin genau?
mfg jens


----------



## Peter70 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Brava*

Hallo
wir fahren so immer Anfang Juli nach Estartit,eine lizenz haben wir noch nie gebraucht.Als Beifang hatten wir einen Sonnenbarsch und einen Aal sonst halt Meeräsche ohne Ende.Würde gerne mal zum Ebro,aber ohne Vorkenntnisse und ohne Boot halt ein bisschen zu viel Risiko.Schau gleich mal was es da sonst noch gibt.Bist du zum erstenmal dort?
Gruss Peter


----------



## jenskanne (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Brava*

hey peter,

waren vor 2 jahren schon mal an der costa dorada und haben auch ein tag am ebro versucht (1 boot gemietet und lizenzen von bavaria guiding).
da zu dem zeitpunkt hochsommer war, haben die uns schon im voraus nicht so viel hoffnung gemacht. Sehen konnte man jede menge Großkarpfen aber fangen nö.
So tommi`s haben ein Wels auf frolig gehabt. aber wier hatten auch ein schönen tag auf dem wasser, mehr nicht.
Mfg Jens


----------



## Peter70 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Brava*

Hallo
bei Playa de Pals mündet der el Daro ins mehr dort ist ein kleiner see, wo regelmässig Angler
sitzen.Oder mal selber am el Daro auf Schwarzbarsch probieren.Die beste Stelle ist aber bei Toroella de Montgri unter der Brücke am el Ter.
Gruss Peter


----------



## jenskanne (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Brava*

hallo zusammen,

@ Peter70: wie fängt man den die z.b. schwarzbarsche,meeräschen usw.

mfg Jens


----------



## Peter70 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Brava*

Hallo
auf Schwarzbarsch gings mit Spinner und Meeräsche mit Brot oder Watwürmer .In Toroella hinter der Brücke nach links abbiegen dort ist ein Angelgeschäft.
Gruss Peter


----------



## jenskanne (26. September 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Brava*

hi an alle,
wenn einer über infos zu der spanischen angellizenz (wo man sie bekommt oder was sie kostet) für den bereich costa brava (catalonien) brauch, kann mir einfach nee e-mail schreiben.

mfg jens


----------



## serviola (27. September 2008)

*AW: Spanien, Costa Brava*

Hallo Schwarzfischer,

natürlich braucht ihr eine Lizenz. gibt es bei "Departement Pesa i Forestal" in Girona, Figueres oder in jedem Angelgeschäft.

Ohne erwischt zu werden bedeuted, ihr geht zu Fuss nach Hause, ohne Angelzeugs in der Hand + Strafe obendrauf.

Auch in Spanien gelten die Gesetze für Ausländer.

Übrigns, warum fischt ihr nicht im Meer, wo jedemenge anständiges rumschwimmt?


----------

